
Ask HN: How to document scheduled jobs for non-technical users - Pamar
I work as an analyst on a business application that has around 100 scheduled jobs. 75% of these are launched by <i>cron</i>, the rest by a user-managed scheduling subsystem. Most jobs run every day (some more than once a day) and a minority run only on specific days (first of month, end of year, only on sundays etc.).<p>I would like to be able to provide some visual map allowing users to better understand what happens when, and how to deal with ad-hoc processes (crisis management).<p>Ideally I would prefer to avoid dedicated tools - I am looking mostly for example of a way to proceed.
(but if you happen to know of a specific domain language that automagically produces schedule &quot;infographics&quot; from text data I will gladly have a look)
======
wallflower
How polished?

[https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/](https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/)

~~~
Pamar
I will try this out a bit, but I was aware of the three types of graphs
(GANNT, Sequence, Flowchart) but I am not sure any of these really works for
my problem.

Still, worth a look - and maybe useful for other problems. Thanks!

------
dajohnson89
I assume the amount of time needed to manually create this graphic __ using a
whiteboard, or gliphy etc -- is definitely greater than the amount of time one
would spend using a tool to generate it?

